# Anyone from europe do me a big favour?



## zaman_27 (Dec 19, 2009)

:eatit:Hi all. Currently I'm in birmingham,uk after havng squatted in london for a few weeks. i want to travel to europe,but am not sure where to go. I'm thinking either spain,portugal,sweden or holland. Anyone from one of those countires, (preferably the main cities,like lisbon,amsterdam etc) be kind enough to let me stay in their squat? I have squatted long term in england and know all the traditions involved. I'm open minded (to a point!). Thanks and bye friends.


----------



## zaman_27 (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi again, I just booked a ticked from birmingham to amsterdam, leaving tomorrow. I dont want to be homeless in cold amsterdam, so can anyone be kind enough to help me out and tell me of any squats in amsterdam with a free room? PLEASE?! Thanks and bye comrades.


----------



## stove (Dec 19, 2009)

hey Zaman send me a PM for a place to stay in A'dam if you're desperate. Not a terribly intelligent move, going to A'dam, as the squatting scene is pretty tight there. you'd have a much better chance in Berlin or Hamburg. Camping is available outside of A'dam, but you'll have to get decently far outside of A'dam.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 20, 2009)

You can camp in Westerpark friends are living in that park for more than 6months and havent got busted by police... And aphter 2010.01.01 Be carefull, many squats will get raided due to new antisquatting law. There there some unexpected turn outs in my life, so i don't know if ill be going to a'dam for holidays, but if i'll still do ill drop ya a PM


----------

